# Where did you all buy your hp touchpad



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there a legit seller on ebay?


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

all sellers are legit as long as they actually delivered the product.

I got 1 from BB
1 from ebay (for the mom)
2 from tigerdirect
1 from onsale (from their "we effed up so here's our way of apologizing" sale)


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Best Buy


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

32 GB from QVC and got my TouchPad 4G for free from eBay.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> 32 GB from QVC and got my TouchPad 4G for free from eBay.


how did you get a free 4G TP?
u scam paypal or something?

anyways, I got mine from a shady guy on a streetcorner.


----------



## theb00g1em4n (Nov 6, 2011)

16gb from firesale, dont use it now though cos i was bought a 32gig 3g ipad2


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

(1) 32GB from a friend (who purchased (2) 32GB and (2) 16GB from BestBuy fire sale.)
(1) 32GB and (1) 16GB from HP employee sale. 
(0) from ebay refurbished sale, epic fail on that one.

No better tablet for the price.


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

1 32gb from HP $120
1 32gb and 1 16gb from Best Buy(got for friends)


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

got mine from ebay


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

5 16GB from Walmart. 2 32's from BB.


----------



## DiDGr8 (Aug 25, 2011)

1 32GB from Office Depot Online Friday evening after HP sold out during August Firesale (kept for self). Put CM7 on dualboot.
2 16GB from Office Depot Clarksville IN store Saturday morning of August Firesale (sent to wife's friends for early Xmas presents). Put CM7 on dualboot.
1 32GB from Best Buy Sunday morning of August Firesale (kept for wife). Left Stock.
1 32GB from HP refurb firesale on Ebay in December (gave to friend for Xmas (who gave to HIS wife for Xmas)). Put CM7 on dualboot.


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Was it e easy to port to droid os?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## zoloft (Dec 31, 2011)

Got mine in Dec from the sale 32GB. Easy to put android on took me about 30 minutes. Had everything downloaded I needed before I got my TP .Read everything on this site, watched the videos from reverendkjr





Took out of the box charged got my Webos working and then put on android. My 74 year old Mother could do it. lol Would like to find another one if they ever go back on sale again.


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol ty.

I guess ill.search.on.ebay.

Whats a decent price for.the.hp?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

2 32gb from HP when they were last on sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## gfdos.sys (Jan 4, 2012)

Tigerdirect "final sale" -- with blocked buy now button fiasco


----------



## BlackSuitJaik (Jan 4, 2012)

If you look around, occasionally there are users selling their touchpads on XDA-DEV.
http://forum.xda-dev...play.php?f=1322


----------



## freeza (Sep 6, 2011)

HP's business site with the 20% discount


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought mine and my wife's each with 32GB from HP Small Business Website after hundreds of the page cannot be displayed, starting over, page cannot be displayed, starting over, database error, start over.. took about 7 hours to reach the final order confirmation page during the firesale madness.


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought two from bestbuy.

Also, anybody that is still in the market for one, I was in Dallas last week and Microcenter has "lots" of them left. They are selling for $250 though.


----------



## mattman5000 (Oct 15, 2011)

QVC package deal for 32GB TP, touchstone, and folio case.

I didn't really want to pay extra for the touchstone and the case, but I'm glad I did. The case is nice because it doubles as a stand. I use it to prop it up on my lap. And the touchstone is just cool.


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

2 from Wal-mart both 32gig day after firesale started for $149 each in a little remote town.


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

35 minutes of my time on Dec 11th eBay deal.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abemusmax (Nov 23, 2011)

2 16 GB from hhgregg back in August
1 32 GB from eBay firesale

mostly for family


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

you can add a white 64 gb touchpad to my list: purchased on the street for CHEAP ($100)


----------



## brshoemak (Jan 8, 2012)

(1) 32GB from the fall-out of the Onsale/Amazon debacle.


----------

